# Bedminster ASDA



## Isambard (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone up for a trip down there ***next Saturday?***
Would like a GBP 1.99 breakfast with a bit of sausage too like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2007)

you being serious?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2007)

Get yourself down to IKEAL. 95p for breakfast!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you'll find the Asda cafe is now a McDonalds


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I think you'll find the Asda cafe is now a McDonalds


Have the asda cafes vanished everywhere?  I loved a low rent veggie brekkie back in the day


----------



## Isambard (Feb 11, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> you being serious?



Aye!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 11, 2007)

i love that asda, i want to get one of those cheapy watches from there.

nearest supermarket to me is scummerfield or bloody tesco metro up gloucester road.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes the cafe in the bemmy asdals is a McDonalds!

I'll meet ya next Sat for brekkie...but I'll take you to one of the cafe's along east street.

Erm....silly question but why are you gonna be in Bemmy Sat morning?


----------



## pogofish (Feb 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Have the asda cafes vanished everywhere?  I loved a low rent veggie brekkie back in the day



More or less IIRC.  There is some deal between McDonalds UK & Asda over this.  The cafe at the main ASDA here (their largest store in the UK) was the first one to go-over, in clear breach of a planning ban on fast food outlets in its area.    Unlike the franchise Mcdonalds, the ASDA ones are run by McDonalds UK directly.

The other smaller ASDA at the beach still has its own cafe however but it has a limited range compared to the original.


----------



## dervish (Feb 11, 2007)

And it stinks. I hate supermarket shopping, large supermarkets especially so, and when you have to walk through the burger fug before you even get in the hellhole of a shopping experience...

Grrrr,


----------



## Isambard (Feb 11, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Erm....silly question but why are you gonna be in Bemmy Sat morning



Bit of a change to my usual posh eateries in that there Clifton!  
Was on the bus through there once and I thought it looked a nice place to hang out. And no I was on nuffink! 

Got to speak to my boss the morrow and see what the score is and then try and get a cheap ticket of fucking First.  

<Puts poppers on shopping list cos I meant to buy some last week down the grab your arse pub.  >


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

But like Stokes Croft but no but, a Bristolites meet up in Bedminster next weekend could be the new sliced NO²!   Laters taters.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2007)

Bedminster ASDA McDonalds restaurant is fucking great, its bustling with people - many of which simply buy a coffee and sit there all day staring at each other and occasionally complaining about the weather/price of something/kids these days, its great, they all dress up as well! They get their most grey, faded, nondescript clothes and many even wear pre-war wigs as a laugh! I love it! Defo up for a meet


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 12, 2007)

we could all just meet in ASDA's and eat food as we go round like everyone else does


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

My colleague is just on the phone to book the hay cart.
Pack your partybags people!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2007)

Erm...I'm not sure they sell the poppers you want in Asdals hon


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Bedminster ASDA McDonalds restaurant is fucking great, its bustling with people - many of which simply buy a coffee and sit there all day staring at each other and occasionally complaining about the weather/price of something/kids these days, its great, they all dress up as well! They get their most grey, faded, nondescript clothes and many even wear pre-war wigs as a laugh! I love it! Defo up for a meet



i'm sure asda pay people to stand in the aisles and chit chat in the way! 

i went into bemmy asdas totally fucked on acid and 2cb  my god it was scary! i had to bail and leave jtg to be responsable.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> jtg.........responsable.



Errrrrrrmmmmmm


----------



## astral (Feb 12, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Have the asda cafes vanished everywhere?  I loved a low rent veggie brekkie back in the day



nope, the one out at Cribbs still has it's own cafe

can't believe I know that


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Errrrrrrmmmmmm



he had to buy some orange juice. 


it seemed to take years!!!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

ASDA in Bridgwater desn't even have one.  
That's how low down the scale us bumpkins are.

Gonna look at booking a bus later and confirm Bristol appearance.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2007)

so off topic slightly - which of the east st cafe's is best??

georges always seems to be full. theres one that smells of cheap tomato sauce and made me queasy, and then the ok one i can never remember the name of that i have actually eaten it - its purple and not very big or plastic. might have some fish too.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 12, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Errrrrrrmmmmmm



That's pretty much what I thought  

Why are you nearly all adding an S at the end? Asda all over the country are hideous. The one near pogofish is awful and that was when it was quiet and fairly empty. I will NOT be back


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 12, 2007)

I had breakfast in Bedminster once, it was in a long thin cafe with fish in a tank. Grub was ok but one of the fish had a massive poo coming out of its arse and I was really hungover so I felt a bit iffy.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2007)

there was a scary programme at some unearthly time this morning about asda re-freezing thawed food and selling it and birds picking at the fruit and veg and stuff. 

makes me glad i dont shop there


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

Just booked the bus to Bristol.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

Bemmy next Saturday.

Now Jesus, will somone ask the bloke if he is up for a drink next Saturday, I'm easy where it is.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

Youknowsitbut.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2007)

Rajani's Surperstore is the best way to spend spare cash and has a cafe - I think I saw it well reviewed somewhere. 

---------------------



> Rajani's, Bristol
> It took me a while to make my first trip to Rajani's, after hearing various people rave about it. Definitely worthwhile! They sell a range of houseware, luggage, furniture, linens, kitchenware, some foodstuffs, clocks, stationery, gifts etc etc etc. If you want stocking fillers or prizes for a school tombola, paper plates or table decorations for a mass catering event, or a whole range of other things, head for:
> 
> Rajani Superstore
> ...



---------------------



> Tina's Cafe
> Care of Rajani Superstore Clay Hill , Bristol, BS5 7ES
> Tel: 0117-965-8558


----------



## xenon (Feb 13, 2007)

If ever I find myself in posssession of a pump action shot gun. Asda will be the first stop.

e2a 

Although recently I've been able to go there off peak so the pure viseral hell of it has been somewhat tempered. That McDonalds smell as you go in is rank. Smells like wasted flesh and crushed dreams.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree...but we are not gonna have brekkie in Asdals.

Gentlegreen...Ranjani's isn't in south Bristol is it. 

I have to say I quite like East Street, not everyones cuppa tea I know, but I like it.

Izzy...how da hell are we supposed to get in touch wiv G? I haven't a contact number.

Also what time do you wanna meet up and can I pop into Peacocks while we are in bemmy?

I'm still confused as to why we are meeting on a Sat morning in Asdals? lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry fizzer, just using artistic license as an excuse for conversation


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

I was a hopin' that we'd hear of the lad....anyway boats is burned now. 
I turned down getting on the guest list of a club in that there Lunnon next weekend to go out in Bedminster!


----------



## xenon (Feb 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so off topic slightly - which of the east st cafe's is best??
> 
> georges always seems to be full. theres one that smells of cheap tomato sauce and made me queasy, and then the ok one i can never remember the name of that i have actually eaten it - its purple and not very big or plastic. might have some fish too.



There's one on the left, near the Bell. never been in, heard it's won awards. Annie's Cafe or something.

If you can be arsed walking a bit further. Tasty Stop on North Street is pretty good. Massive breakfasts.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 13, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> If ever I find myself in posssession of a pump action shot gun. Asda will be the first stop.
> 
> e2a
> 
> Although recently I've been able to go there off peak so the pure viseral hell of it has been somewhat tempered. That McDonalds smell as you go in is rank. Smells like wasted flesh and crushed dreams.



I'd quiet happily join you in a bit of shotgun action there.


It wasn't that long ago that I had to . . .er. . . ask some kid politely to remove his hand from my mobile phone whilst it was in my inside coat pocket


He also managed to acquire my elbow in his face but I was quite happy to let him have that for free.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds a bit edgy!


----------



## Serotonin (Feb 13, 2007)

The Bedminster Asda reminds me of being in a David Lynch film.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

My ex has just told me he wants some of their cheapo handcream so I have to go now.

What time Saturday?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I turned down getting on the guest list of a club in that there Lunnon next weekend to go out in Bedminster!



we is honoured. 

not early though


----------



## Isambard (Feb 13, 2007)

Half past late-ish I'd say, I don't want to have to be up too early.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 14, 2007)

Its like Dawn of the Dead with the only difference being the zombies in the film have better clothes.

Oh and they eat people (but I wouldnt be surprised.....)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 14, 2007)

Gentlegreen...why the apple ogie? Silly!

you gonna meet up with us? 


Erm...latish? what times that? 

It's bleedin nightmare in Asdals after 8.30 am!!!

Plus half my kids will be wandering around East Street with their parents...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Gentlegreen...why the apple ogie? Silly!
> 
> you gonna meet up with us? .



Sounds like a good plan - do they do kedgerie or at least kippers ?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 15, 2007)

So whats sort of happening then ? 

All I can work out is that somethings going on..on Saturday...


Sorry I just need to know cos me mates coming up from Devon on Saturday


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh yeah!

It'll have to be earlyish then hon...we can whizz around asdals and bemmy first then meet up wiv others before we get back for M....

shit! that means I have to tidy up! Pah!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2007)

story thus far...


I'm phoning izzy wizzy lets get busy tomorrow morning for time of meet.

I'll post it up when I know...


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 17, 2007)

right we've just got through to the main man himself.

He is going down to ASDA's now for the "handcream" so he'll probably be there in about 10 mins BUT he's been without PC access for the last couple of days. SOOOOOO he said not to worry if no-one makes the breakfast meet. 

Me and fizz aint gonna cos Fizz has a full on man cold and cant talk at the moment *woohoo*

Anyway we're meeting in the bell about 8ish if anyone wanst to come to that. I know theres a few going to generate soooooo come and meet us beforehand.


----------



## snadge (Feb 17, 2007)

you do know what all these supermarket cafe's serve up don't you.


all the out of date shite they couldn't sell off.


FACT.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Me and fizz aint gonna cos Fizz has a full on man cold and cant talk at the moment *woohoo*



OI! It's an upper respiratory infection aggravated by physical exhaustion! 

I'm making a speedy recovery so watch it mister!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2007)

oooh yeah...forgot to mention...

Izzy only went and had a pint in the Barley Mow!!!!!!  

Lived to tell the tale too


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

I had TWO pints in the Barley Mow! 
Cider, natch!


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I had TWO pints in the Barley Mow!
> Cider, natch!



Hardcore! 




			
				A punter said:
			
		

> Only been there once but the barmaid warned me it was not an establishment for nice people and advised me to go elsewhere!



www.beerintheevening.com


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm making a speedy recovery so watch it mister!




Sorry but I dont believe ya babe 

back to bed with ya


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

Now I've no objection to a bit of rough when I'm out for a gargle and I've been known to drink in some down at heel places. 
I'm hardly the poshest person ever, but the Barley Mow was an experience.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Now I've no objection to a bit of rough when I'm out for a gargle and I've been known to drink in some down at heel places.
> I'm hardly the poshest person ever, but the Barley Mow was an experience.



Did you actually seek the place out, or were you just a bit lost on your way to/from Old Market?...


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Now I've no objection to a bit of rough when I'm out for a gargle and I've been known to drink in some down at heel places.
> I'm hardly the poshest person ever, but the Barley Mow was an experience.




"Fags are on a different till"


Bet that made ya twitch


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

There were two hoodied and baseball capped Y00t! in there, one of whom was not unnattractive; but for the most part it was tattooed blokes over 50 smoking smuggled Lambert and Butler's and crooning along to the Elvis they were playing.

It's handy for ASDA, it's handy for the bus stop.
It's location, location, location !!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> There were two hoodied and baseball capped Y00t! in there, one of whom was not unnattractive; but for the most part it was tattooed blokes over 50 smoking smuggled Lambert and Butler's and crooning along to the Elvis they were playing.
> 
> It's handy for ASDA, it's handy for the bus stop.
> It's location, location, location !!!!



Y'know what?  -I know the thread's about Bedminster, but I was actually thinking of a different Barley Mow pub, which is why I mentioned Old Market!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

I think Old Market is a bit of a not especially pleasant walk tbh and I'm not that impressed by the Market Tavern. 
I've had some fun nights in Winns  down there till it closed.   

But that is quite probably not your cup of tea young Mr Sunspots.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I think Old Market is a bit of a not especially pleasant walk tbh and I'm not that impressed by the Market Tavern.
> I've had some fun nights in Winns  down there till it closed.
> 
> But that is quite probably not your cup of tea young Mr Sunspots.



No, it's not really my kinda bag.  

I agree with you about Old Market though.  Several years ago, I actually turned down the offer of a flat there and elected instead to remain on City Road in St.Pauls.  

If I ever have to walk back home from a night out in the centre, I'm always a little bit wary from the Evening Post roundabout 'til I've at least got past the Lawrence Hill roundabout.  (-Of course, it wouldn't be a problem if there were nightbuses every night of the week, not just on Fridays and Saturdays!)

Hadn't realised Winns had closed though.  Shows you how much notice I take of life, eh?


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to live in a flat opposite ASDAL for a few years - entrance was down an alley off the Parade - regularly used to have people shooting up down there and once a bloke half-battered to death with a metal bar - we called the authorities and he was OK; domestic.

Area went downhill when they stuck that McDonalds in.


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Barley Mow... 

Tiles on the outside says it all 

Down the road by the Mow's the Orchard - proper cider pub - plus looks like it shut down in the 70s - that's a proper drinking hole


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> I used to live in a flat opposite ASDAL for a few years - entrance was down an alley off the Parade - regularly used to have people shooting up down there and once a bloke half-battered to death with a metal bar - we called the authorities and he was OK; domestic.
> 
> Area went downhill when they stuck that McDonalds in.



Yep, I know that alley.  

Can you cut through there to get to Fiddlers?  Can't say I've ever been tempted to find out!


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yep, I know that alley.
> 
> Can you cut through there to get to Fiddlers?  Can't say I've ever been tempted to find out!


Yeah - my door was the black one on the right - next to a dark corner full of needles  My flat was above Vinces - who's a top Italian-barber-bloke!

The bin men stopped coming down there to get our rubbish once - I phoned the council who weren't doing nothing 'til I mentioned the needles - that day they had a clean-up squad down there 

Once, in the summer, by accident..., we left that door wide open all night - weren't robbed tho' 

Halcyon days


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Barley Mow...
> 
> Tiles on the outside says it all



Quite... 




			
				J77 said:
			
		

> Down the road by the Mow's the Orchard - proper cider pub - plus looks like it shut down in the 70s - that's a proper drinking hole



Is that the one down Philip Street, opposite Asda?


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Is that the one down Philip Street, opposite Asda?


Yep - the road between the Mow and MotoMan.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isn't it called The Apple Tree? Anyway, whatever it's called, I know the one you mean.  

I think Bemmy has a really strong local identity compared to many other areas in Bristol.

Actually, I once saw a drunk on crutches picking a fight in one of the pubs on East Street. _-Proper!_


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah - apple tree - why'd i say orchard, must've been thinking of somewhere else... ???


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

I was talking to a mate who used tio post on here over the weekend and he said that Bedmisnter is getting turned posh bit by bit mind. Saw one "baaah", The Admiral" ? half way down East Street that was "smart casual dress only", big open windows and sofas inside that are more for sipping a frappucino with skinny wings than downing a pint of cider, buying and passing betting slips.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> yeah - apple tree - why'd i say orchard, must've been thinking of somewhere else... ???



_Apple Tree?  Orchard?_  -Nope, really can't see how anybody might get those mixed up. 

Then again, there's The Orchard Inn off Cumberland Road, which I suppose isn't too far away.  

There's also a trendy new cider bar onboard what was once Il Bordello, moored at Welshback in the centre.

Cider: there's rather a lot of it 'round here...


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah - my next long stay home after the Parade was in Ashton - used to walk past the orchard everyday - by the diving centre


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I was talking to a mate who used tio post on here over the weekend and he said that Bedmisnter is getting turned posh bit by bit mind. Saw one "baaah", The Admiral" ? half way down East Street that was "smart casual dress only", big open windows and sofas inside that are more for sipping a frappucino with skinny wings than downing a pint of cider, buying and passing betting slips.



I agree.  Luxury flats are encroaching along Bedminster Parade, and nearby Southville's getting reet posh nowadays too.  

The same will eventually happen to Old Market and Stokes Croft too.  Those not on mega-salaries are going to be displaced to the suburbs...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

We've talked about this loads of time IRL too innit.
I'm convinced they want to "cleanse" the cities.
They are building loads of new houses my way in the deep South, well more sheep dip south, as they push people out to dumping grounds.


----------



## J77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I agree.  Luxury flats are encroaching along Bedminster Parade, and nearby Southville's getting reet posh nowadays too.


People bought them up?!? Never looked like a nice location to me - on that corner.

Southville's always been posh - community projects and all that - like the Montpelier of the South 

Ashton's where it's at   Long as you wear red 

My old local - Cooper's Arms on Ashton Road - that's a nice pub; good Butcombe


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

They have good Butcombes in the Bristolites "local" and a new lovely little pub jut a bit down from Vibes where we got a wee bit of a lock in on Friday.


----------



## xenon (Feb 20, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Now I've no objection to a bit of rough when I'm out for a gargle and I've been known to drink in some down at heel places.
> I'm hardly the poshest person ever, but the Barley Mow was an experience.



Never been in there myself. Passed it a million times. Upon visiting a couple of years ago. My dad popped in there for a pint. 3 in the afternoon. A Jack Russel apparently hopped up on the couch and had a piss. No one batted an eye.


----------



## xenon (Feb 20, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I was talking to a mate who used tio post on here over the weekend and he said that Bedmisnter is getting turned posh bit by bit mind. Saw one "baaah", The Admiral" ? half way down East Street that was "smart casual dress only", big open windows and sofas inside that are more for sipping a frappucino with skinny wings than downing a pint of cider, buying and passing betting slips.




Think that's called the Assembly. Popped in for a pint after 11 the other night. Pretty bland and still smells of new carpet. Semed alright for a quiet late pint though.


----------

